# New Project 1937 F-20



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey Guys,

Here is my new project. It is a rust bucket right now. I bought it this weekend. It was missing the rear wheels. The motor is stuck. But everything else is there although it needs a TON of work. I thought about putting a different motor on it just for fun it I can't get this one unstuck.

I don't really know where to start. Any suggestions?

Can't figure out how to post a picture?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Have fun restoring it! I love them old F-series especially the f-20 and F-30


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Tau44

The first tractor show my wife went to with me I asked her to point out her favorite tractor. Her first choice was an old rusty F-20 Farmall. I had figured she would go for one of them slick looking Olivers. 

Don’t have any experience with restoring a F-20 Farmall, so can’t be much help to you with your restoration. I think that getting the motor free would be my first pority. As I was doing that, I would be trying to get a line on some rear wheels. Don’t know about Farmall, but spoke wheels for a John Deere can get a little pricey.

You say you can't figure out how to post a picture. Who can? Seriously, click on the link below. It will take you to a post by a fellow who is a regular here. He goes into some detail on posting pictures. This is what helped me get started. If you can’t get it figured out after reviewing the comments posted there, post back here. The process, while intimidating at first, is fairly simple once you get the hang of it. Don’t be afraid to experiment. That’s the way I learned what little I know about it. The folks here won’t shoot you if your picture post doesn’t go right the first time or two. At least, they hadn’t shot me yet.

In fact it is quite the contrary, they may get upset if they find out you are restoring a F-20 and not showing them some pictures. I think the folks on this board like pictures better than on any board I’ve seen. Heck, doesn’t matter how heated some of political discussions get, someone will up and post a picture right in the middle of everything.

If you got a picture, we will see if we can’t get it posted on The Tractor Forum. Good luck posting pictures and restoring your F-20. Hope you can have fun doing both.

Picture Posting Help

:cpu:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi TAU, good to hear from you again! Sounds like quite a project!! Have fun with it!! And like John said, we'd LOVE to see some pics!! If you have any more trouble, we'll try to help out.:thumbsup:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Good luck with the new project Tau. Posting pictures is fairly easy once you do it a time or so. I'm curious to see what you have.  

Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Glad to hear from you Tau44! Sounds like an interesting restoration project you have. And I do hope you are soon posting some pics for us to see. Have fun with it!:thumbsup:


----------

